# Lord of the Flies Mafia [Innocent Win]



## bulbasaur (Aug 13, 2011)

"_There was no light left save that of the stars. When they had understood what made this ghostly noise and Percival was quiet again, Ralph and Simon picked him up unhandily and carried him to a shelter. Piggy hung about near for all his brave words, and the three bigger boys went together to the next shelter. They lay restlessly and noisily among the dry leaves, watching the patch of stars that was the opening toward the lagoon. Sometimes a littlun cried out from the other shelters and once a bigun spoke in the dark. Then they too fell asleep._"

Welcome to Lord of the Flies Mafia! Here's the rules, reposted:

*Rules*

No out-of-thread communication, except between Hunters, and between Sam and Eric.
Don't type in bold unless you are using an action, and if you are using an action, bold it lest it doesn't count.
Be somewhat active. Give me some indication that you're alive. That means posting in the thread, using your night actions, or even just PM'ing me saying that you would still like to be in the game (or are on an absence, with the approximate date on which you will be back). Do one of these at least once every week, please.
That said, lynching is not required unless there was no lynch the previous day.
If there is a tied vote/no vote in lynching (you can vote to abstain), I will randomize the kill between the players tied. In the special case of no votes, a player at random is lynched.

Here's a new rule:

If you do not submit your night action, it will not be randomized. It will be ignored.


And here's the start of Night Zero!

*You have 48 hours for Night Actions.*


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N0]*

"_They lay there listening, at first with doubt but then with tenor to the description the twins breathed at them between bouts of extreme silence. Soon the darkness was full of daws, full of the awful unknown and menace. An interminable dawn faded the stars out, and at last light, sad and grey, filtered into the shelter. They began to stir though still tile world outside the shelter was impossibly dangerous. The maze of the darkness sorted into near and far, and at the high point of the sky the cloudlets were warmed with color. A single sea bird flapped upwards with a hoarse cry that was echoed presently, and something squawked in the forest Now streaks of cloud near the horizon began to glow rosily, and the feathery tops of the palms were green._"

The conch was blown, and everybody assembled on the platform as the sun rose, painting the island a shade of pink and later orange. A count was made, and it was determined that no one was absent. 

*No one died. You have 48 hours for day actions and discussion.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

Why is there always inactive mafia >:|

At least, that would make most sense next to really lucky healer save. (is there a healer? I don't know, actually...)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

there should be a healer. it's a really common role!

Anyone got any info?


----------



## RavenMarkku (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

I think there's a healer. If there isn't there should be. o.o

...first days are always so slow


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

Roles are in the sign-up thread.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

Ok, so it could be that simon got lucky heal, or an inactive mafia.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

A lucky healer could be possible or an inactive mafia. Not much to say.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

I think it's probably an inactive mafia. This isn't exactly an "EDGE OF YOUR SEAT EXCITEMENT!!!" game of mafia.

Or they could be waiting for someone to claim. :)


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D1]*

"Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning". That phrase had never been so true. The beautiful sunrise soon degraded behind black clouds, and by the end of the day, the winds were howling and the clouds overhead were just bristling with rain. The boys, after an absent day of swimming in the pool, ran back into their shelters upon seeing lightning, but one was too slow. Markku tripped on a coconut - and got struck right there and then by lightning.

*Markku is dead. He was a Hunter*

*48 hours for night actions.*

Okay, I knew this was going to happen. No votes, inactive discussion.

I'm going to put this in size 6 text so that everyone understands:

NO VOTES *≠* NO KILL​
The absence of voting will result in a random player being killed. While in this case you may have gotten lucky (or very unlucky, depending on who you are), *don't count on it in the future*. In fact, I'll amend the rule right now: *The last Hunter will not be modkilled by absence of votes.* There may be one or two Hunters left. If there are two and you get lucky, it is _possible_ that a Hunter is killed, but don't push it.

tl;dr: To abstain, vote *abstain*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N1]*

1. Doc Scratch
   2. Glace
   3. RK-10
   4. DarkAura
   5. Karkat Vantas
_6. Markku_ *HUNTER*
   7. Kirby-Chan
   8. Legendaryseeker99
   9. Ya ok

So, why was the hunter killed?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N1]*

*face palm*

Bulbasaur just said no votes mean a random player gets killed. 

He put it in a size 6 text. HOW COULD YOU MISS IT?


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N1]*



> _The sea breathed again in a long, slow sigh, the water boiled white and pink over the rock; and when it went, sucking back again, the body of [him] was gone.
> 
> This time the silence was complete. _


The storm passed soon enough, and they went to sleep - but not everyone. This was evident in the morning, when they couldn't find DarkAura at the assembly. That was odd. He was always the first to be at the assemblies. A quick search turned up nothing, but one more in depth showed that he was at the base of the castle rock, his head having cracked open.

*DarkAura is dead. He was innocent.*

(Hopefully)* 48 hours for daytime discussions and actions*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D2]*

Um, I'd rather not get inactive lynched. Sorry, *ya ok*!


----------



## Glace (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D2]*

*Ya ok*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D2]*

Guess we basically inactive lynching. *Ya ok*. Maybe we got lucky and get another mafia today.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D2]*

*Yeah, ok.*


----------



## Darumaka (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D2]*

I'm guessing DarkAura might have been Simon or Piggy since she was innocent and no one else died (or Littlun, depending upon whether we started with two or three mafia)? I'm not sure whether the flavor text/book quotes are any indication (Piggy maybe? It's been a while since I've read the book.)

I'm not too upset about being chosen to lynch. I'm only a Littlun (and not a very experienced player anyway), so I'd prefer if I just let myself be lynched over someone who might be important.

...just wanted to say something I guess/let you guys know what I am before I die. I was going to say the first part earlier, it's just really hard to discuss because it feels like whenever I say something it always comes out sounding really stupid/weird.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D2]*

After a long day of discussion, it is decided that Ya Ok is to be killed. However, no one could think of a humane way of killing her. The group was still in discussion of the method of execution, when one decided to take action. Rocks were thrown by this person, and before long, Ya ok's screams stopped. Everybody stared at the executor in horror.

*Ya ok is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours for night actions*

Pst, yes, flavourtext is relevant


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N2]*

The morning came and along with it the fear of the Hunters making another kill. There was none, however, as was determined during the morning assembly.

*All are present. 48 hours for daytime discussion and actions.*


----------



## Glace (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*

Take out the inactives..?

*Legendaryseeker99* for now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*

I'm here.
*Abstain*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*



bulbasaur said:


> After a long day of discussion, it is decided that Ya Ok is to be killed. However, no one could think of a humane way of killing her. The group was still in discussion of the method of execution, when one decided to take action. Rocks were thrown by this person, and before long, Ya ok's screams stopped. Everybody stared at the executor in horror.
> 
> *Ya ok is dead. She was innocent.
> 
> ...


I would guess that one of the hunters voted for Ya Ok yesterday. Karkat Vantas, RK-10, Glace, and myself have voted for her.

I would be also a suspect as a mafia, but I can't really prove that I am innocent since I don't have a important role. It would be a good idea to lynch someone today because there are 2 mafias left and we have 1/3 chance of getting a mafia.

I can't get rid of the feeling that *Karkat Vantas* might be mafia. I basically pretty much go with my gut feeling since we have no other information.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*

Wait; is there a healer in this game?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*

*shrug*
I guess we lynch *KK* and hope we hit a Mafia?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*



RK-10 said:


> Wait; is there a healer in this game?


I wanna say it was Simon and I wanna say he's dead. (the attention I've been paying to this hasn't been _too_ close)

But, I'm open for lynching. convince me, people.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*

As the sun set once again over the island, the people decided to lynch Karkat Vantas. They force him into the water, but. although he is often found around the pool, he never knew how to swim. The corpse is retrieved after it is certain that he is dead, and an inspection shows that he is not of the Hunters, who will surely make a move tonight.

*Karkat Vantas is dead. He is innocent.

48 Hours for night actions.*


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N3]*



> Along the shoreward edge of the shallows the advancing clearness was full of strange, moonbeam-bodied creatures with fiery eyes. Here and there a larger pebble clung to its own air and was covered with a coat of pearls. The tide swelled in over the rain-pitted sand and smoothed everything with a layer of silver. Now it touched the first of the stains that seeped from the broken body and the creatures made a moving patch of light as they gathered at the edge. The water rose farther and dressed [his]coarse hair with brightness. The line of his cheek silvered and the turn of his shoulder became sculptured marble.The strange attendant creatures, with their fiery eyes and trailing vapors, busied themselves round his head.The body lifted a fraction of an inch from the sand and a bubble of air escaped from the mouth with a wet plop. Then it turned gently in the water.
> 
> Somewhere over the darkened curve of the world the sun and moon were pulling, and the film of water on the earth planet was held, bulging slightly on one side while the solid core turned. The great wave of the tide moved farther along the island and the water lifted. Softly, surrounded by a fringe of inquisitive bright creatures, itself a silver shape beneath the steadfast constellations, [his] dead body moved out toward the open sea.


As was feared, the Hunters did indeed make a move that night. One person was not present, but that person was often late to meetings, so nobody thought much of it, until it became uncharacteristically late for him, too. The whole island was scouted, but the search did not turn up anything. Presumed dead, the discussion went on.

*Kirby-Chan is dead. She is Innocent.*

*48 hours for day actions and discussion*

Please note that I refer to the roles as male, like in the book.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

Alright let's be perfectly honest here; we all know who is mafia.

I say *RK-10*.


----------



## Glace (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

*RK-10* it is.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D3]*

*RK-10*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

Oh I'm the chief leader! If you wanna lose him is fine with me, though. Guess it's your game you lose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

I suppose we're okay with losing the Chief.
If we hit the wrong one today, the Mafia will kill either Chief Zackrai or me, and the other will revengekill the Mafia. And it'll be a Town Win.

Because Zackrai and I are Sam and Eric.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

yeah I realized that after I posted and was like "Yosh!"


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N3]*

I'd like for Glace to claim.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

wait a minute, though. I've had a role like what I think Chief Leader might be before. 

Would you like to elaborate, RK-10?


----------



## Glace (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I'd like for Glace to claim.


I'm Simon.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

I thought Simon died?

And besides, the only definite innocents here are me and  LS99. one of you is a hunter. Just fess up already.

Lookback reveals that Kirby-chan's death flavor strongly suggests that he was Simon (in fact that is the actual paragraph in the book after Simon dies, so)

Unless flavor text is irrelevant your claim is very weak, glace.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

>_< GG guys. Can't believe we lost so bad.
 TROLOLOLO


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*



RK-10 said:


> TROLOLOLO


I like how I use Scyther slash style and can see this quite clearly


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I like how I use Scyther slash style and can see this quite clearly


I like how I use Roar of Time Style and can see this normally.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

And so it was decided that the best course of action would be to kill RK-10. How they would do it was a harder decision to make. Thankfully, they didn't have to make that decision. RK-10, while caught up in his thoughts and resisting the advances of the others, backed into the fire. It didn't take long before it caught onto him too. The corpse was disposed of after it was determined that it belonged to a Hunter.

*RK-10 is dead. He was a Hunter*

*48 hours for night actions*


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [N4]*

The population of the island had been dwindling over the past few days, and some had anticipated last night that it would end. This did not happen to be so, and everybody who slept last night woke up in the morning.

*No one has died. 48 hours for daytime actions and discussion*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D5]*

*Glace, on account of being a Hunter, you are sentenced to death.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D5]*

Basically. *Glace.*


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D5]*



> "I should have thought," said the officer as he visualized the search before him, "I should have thought that a pack of British boys—you're all British, aren't you?—would have been able to put up a better show than that—I mean—"
> 
> "It was like that at first," said Ralph, "before things—"
> 
> ...


Congratulations to *LegendarySeeker99* and *Chief Zackrai* for winning the game for Team Innocent!

The log is as follows:


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

I like how I can't see the pic.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 17, 2011)

You need to click on it. The original is way too big and gave me a horizontal scrollbar.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

Still can't see it.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 17, 2011)

:? Works for me.

Here's a direct link: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/3177/ccf0916201100000.jpg


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

I SEE

...
....
.....
......
Absolutely nothing.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 17, 2011)

Are you trolling me?

Alternatively, do you have a screenshot?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord of the Flies Mafia [D4]*

No, and no.


----------



## Glace (Sep 17, 2011)

My first message told me Markku and I were the only Hunters. :o But oh well, good game you two.

EDIT:

Neeever mind, reread the roles.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, and a little hint to Legendaryseeker99. Next time you are the last player with your fishing brother, don't tell the mafia! They'll kill you or your brother, and you'll have won by day. (which is what I wanted to  have happened, but)

Nice game, though. I like how I was like totally inactive but still managed to win it.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, I don't think you should, because this way, both people win. Unless one of you is really lazy and forgets to vote or something.


----------



## Mai (Sep 17, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> Actually, I don't think you should, because this way, both people win. Unless one of you is really lazy and forgets to vote or something.


Just popping in randomly, but in most mafia games _all_ innocents win if they win at all; dying doesn't matter unless you're self-aligned (or GMing it differently).


----------

